# Adria Vision 677 with Automatic Gearbox



## Diver (May 15, 2005)

We are seriously thinking of getting an Adria Vision 677 with auto gearbox.

Any views on the following would be very welcome:

*• Vision 677

• Renault base & auto gearbox

• Adria support *(I know there have been some problems in the recent past - what are they like now?

This is a big decision for us and we like to have as much information as possible.

Thanks,
Diver


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I don't know much about this but I believe that the 3500kg chassis leaves very little payload. The figures may be on the Adria website.

Harvey


----------



## Diver (May 15, 2005)

*Payload*

Thanks Harvey,

Payload seems more of a problem on the 707 than on the 677 but I'll go for the 3,850 plate anyway.


----------



## 106464 (Aug 14, 2007)

If you do get the chance try one first,i would go for the 150BHP if its available with auto i know the 120 BHP can have the auto.We have members with both models but i don't know if they have the autne member has a 677 with 120 BHP with a six speed and he says its plenty fast enough.
As for Adria's back up it has improved but still not perfect.Some parts are a matter of weeks and more specialised items take longer.

Regards
David
Clubadria


----------



## Diver (May 15, 2005)

Thanks David, 

Yes, I thought the 150 would be the one to go for.

By the way; is there a discussion forum within Clubadria? Can’t see any sign of one on your web. (Not sure I'm allowed to ask this on MHF :wink: )


----------



## 106464 (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes there is we've only just set it up and its open to any Adria owner click on the left side near the picture's.

Thank you for asking

Regards
David


----------

